# Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Ligs Gone



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, she is due in 7 days, but she has entered the window. Her ligaments are going very, very soft and bouncing back to strong again. I'm betting she will go within the next 3-4 days. She is a first timer, and has a cute little udder going on. I never count on udder changes in a FF to tell me when kidding will happen, but she started developing one pretty early compared to some of my first time mothers. She has been loosing her plug little bits at a time the last five days or so. The only photos I have of her are as a kid:










(Growth phase, she is level now.)



















She is bred to:










I haven't been advertising lately for reserving kids as I honestly don't have enough does giving birth for the demand and have been overwhelmed by everyone calling me about wether kids. So, there are no reservations on these kids at this point. All boys will be wethered as she is a FF. Does will be a reduced price because her udder is not proven and she and the sire will not be shown for the first time until later this spring and summer. I'm expecting twins. Of course she will probably decide to go tomorrow or Thursday when I need to be at my production graphics class....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Due Anytime*

Oh yes, and she has blue eyes. The sire's dad also had blue eyes. I want some more blue eyed kids! (Although I'm not keeping any from her.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Due Anytime*

Well hopefully she is good to you like Sadie was to me and waited till I could be home


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Due Anytime*

You must have gotten lucky then! Mine are never nice. Ha ha. Good luck with her. :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Due Anytime*

We might have kids tomorrow! But probably the next day since I have class again. Her ligs are so very close to gone you can hardly find them. Her entire rump has gone super steep as well. I'm not sure if she was posty or not...I get home after dark on Tuesdays so they get fed a little late and I have to use a head lamp (and she didn't want to be still and stay in the beam.) She will be moved into the kidding pen in the morning if her ligs finish giving out, which I suspect they will. Her udder isn't tight yet but is sizeable enough for kids. Again, I don't rely on a FF udder. I don't think I've had a single first timer with a properly tight/full udeer at kidding. Kids soon!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Due Anytime*

Oh their going to be CUTE!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ligs are gone! I may be able to feel them a little bit very deep, but it is hard to tell as they are just so gone. Her udder tripled in size, it is so amazing for a first timer, but it isn't quite tight yet. Almost, but not quite. I am besides myself over it. Discharge is a dingy yellow, not amber yet. I'll check on her through the night, but don't expect kids until tomorrow sometime (or tomorrow night.) Will probably skip my afternoon class to be with her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait for babies...keep us posted!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Had a giant string of white goo at 5:30 in the morning. I can't believe she had any plug left after all that she has lost through the week. Holy smokes! I am just about to head back down. About 20 minutes ago her contractions were probably three minutes apart and she was fairly well dilated. I always feel sorry for first timers. They look so nervous and confused.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm....I swear it was about 7:15 when I posted that last one, not 6:15....

Anyways, right after I posted it I went out and her water had broke. Had twins within fifteen minutes. One boy, one girl. Will post more in the birth announcements.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Anyways, right after I posted it I went out and her water had broke. Had twins within fifteen minutes. One boy, one girl. Will post more in the birth announcements.


seen that congrats... here is the link ..to anyone that wants to find it.. :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=20698


----------

